# Importing power generator to Mexico



## Ibris77 (3 mo ago)

Sorry for a very specific question, but does anyone know whether it is possible / permittable to import the (used) petrol power generator to Mexico? I know it is not possible to import some type of batteries and thus I need to check with the moving cargo campany if UPS (power backup battery for home equipment) is going to be an issue. But also, interested about the rules in regards to the generators as well. Thank you.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

That is a highly specific question that only someone with the exact experience can answer. If no one on the forum can help, you need to search the files at mx.gov. It is automatically translated and you can search for terms. Good luck


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

From time to time I purchase stuff on ebay. Ebay and Estafeta have a relationship. Estafeta has a service called EstafetaMembers. They gave me (free) a 'postal box' in Laredo Tx. I use that address as the Ebay shipping address (comes in handy when an item provides Free US Shipping). When the item arrives in Laredo I receive an email from Estafeta asking for the Ebay invoice. They determine the duties due, add in their shipping / handling fee and tell me to make payment. I pay, they take the item through Aduana and in a week's time it arrives at my home.

NOW - if I wanted an answer to the original question - I would - find a similar item (used gas powered generator) on Ebay and send the listing to EstafetMemebers support and ask them if they can ballpark how much it would cost to get it to my home. They are very helpful and will either give you a quote or tell you it cannot be imported.

btw - the mechanism I describe above is only available for items purchased on ebay. Estafeta can be used for other things but it is not nearly as affordable.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It sounds like you have a prohibited items list from a mover, and that's where "no batteries" came from. However I just went to Amazon US and it is possible to buy batteries there and have them shipped to me in Mexico. So there is no importation restriction against batteries, what you are seeing is a list from the mover of things they don't want in their truck, which includes things that can catch fire.

Very likely, their rules for a gas generator would be the same as their rules for a gas lawnmower. Either they won't take them at all, or they have specific requirements about draining all fluids and letting them dry out for a sufficient time so that there are no combustible vapors or liquids left. Edit: and it's going to depend on the mover.

If you have a pick up and are driving it down, you can toss the generator in the back and I suspect you will have no problems, but you'll have to pay importation duty on it at the border (16% of what they figure the value is, based on yard-sale values of used generators)


----------



## Ibris77 (3 mo ago)

That was very helpfull guys. Thanks a lot for the info. 

As you have guessed I've taken the data from the mover list as this is what I was planning to do. I.e. I am considering to buy a generator for my house in UK but ideally with the thought of sending it in cargo container when it is time to move. I am still to check, which process is the most financially viable, i.e. how much cost it will add to cargo shipment based on how much the generator weights plus the import duty taxes.

But what you have described helps a lot to understand of what as the possible options.


----------



## Mexstan (Nov 20, 2009)

Why go through the bother of importing a generator? Here in Mexico there are a wide choice of brand and type of generators available. The cost is similar to or maybe only a tiny bit more expensive than what is available in the USA. There are the cheaper Chinese versions and then all the way up to the classy Honda's or Ford's. If you import a generator, will you be able to purchase parts in Mexico? Buy one locally and chances are that parts are readily available.


----------



## Ibris77 (3 mo ago)

Mexstan said:


> Why go through the bother of importing a generator


It was more a question of what are the pros and cons of buying generator now while I am still in UK. The idea behind it is that it seems that Europe and UK in particular is not going to do very well this winter without cheap gas. And there were some blackout warnings. So, I have installed UPS and was considering getting a generator as well. But then I will probably need a generator more when I move to Mexico as I am planning to live in a rural area. Thus just exploring the options, whether to buy it now or later. At the same time I am getting some very useful general tips as well from the comments above. 

I am starting to think that perhaps buying a generator now in UK is probably too much hastle. As it will mean petrol storage, maintenance, etc. So, yes, had a look at buying it in Mexico. Seems feasible.


----------

